# 10 wk old standard humping neighbors.



## riopup (Dec 14, 2009)

Please throw me some new ideas! I just got a Standard Poodle named Rio that is 10 weeks old. We've only had him 3 days and he has been great. Today, while outside waiting for potty time, my neighbor came over to greet us and meet Rio. This is in our back yard, we share a fenced yard with our tenets that live above the garage. Rio would not stop jumping on our neighbor as we were trying to speak, and then started humping him, even after a firm off, he would jump right back on and try to hump his leg again. 

Rio has not tried to do this with anyone of our family so this came to a surprise. I was hoping it was a one time deal, but later tonight the lady that lives up there was outside during potty time and while she was meeting Rio for the first time same thing.

Why is he doing this? What can I do to make him stop? I can't seem to find anything on this in training videos on youtube or google..


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

Vinnie went though this too. It seemed to be an adolescent thing with him. He just got a "time out" for a few minutes EVERY TIME we witnessed the behavior. Either he grew out of it or he finally "got it" LOL. I think it's something that they outgrow. Excitement seemed to set Vinnie off to humping. I would probably put Rio on a leash when you are out and people show up and just don't allow it to happen - don't physically let him near the person he wants to hump.


----------



## Underpants Gnome (Oct 12, 2009)

When my puppy started humping me, I kept a spray bottle of water nearby. After being sprayed three times, he has not done it again.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

riopup said:


> Please throw me some new ideas! I just got a Standard Poodle named Rio that is 10 weeks old. We've only had him 3 days and he has been great. Today, while outside waiting for potty time, my neighbor came over to greet us and meet Rio. This is in our back yard, we share a fenced yard with our tenets that live above the garage. Rio would not stop jumping on our neighbor as we were trying to speak, and then started humping him, even after a firm off, he would jump right back on and try to hump his leg again.
> 
> Rio has not tried to do this with anyone of our family so this came to a surprise. I was hoping it was a one time deal, but later tonight the lady that lives up there was outside during potty time and while she was meeting Rio for the first time same thing.
> 
> Why is he doing this? What can I do to make him stop? I can't seem to find anything on this in training videos on youtube or google..


that seems so young.......is it just me?


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

I remember my first spoo Rusty going through it. We used to say that we were going to have furry pillows etc running around. We certainly told him to knock it off and in time he got the message and pillows and people were once again safe.


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

I've always thought humping was a sign of dominance. I'm guessing he's showing the people that are invading his territory that it's his. You might need to observe other behaviors to see if you are having those issues. Can you take toys from him without a fight? Does he let you pet him on top of his head or does he move away? Does he try to bolt out the door before you (this might be a puppy related thing)? Can you mess with his food without him complaining?


----------



## markfsanderson (Oct 25, 2009)

*Massage time!*

Just out of curiosity . . . can you easily roll him on his back and give him a massage? If not, then I'd start doing so . . . make it a pleasant but required experience (he doesn't have a vote on the matter) experience! Give him a nice massage with belly scritchies (you know, the one where their legs start moving uncontrollably!) Also, during this time make sure that you can open his mouth and inspect his teeth, inspect his ears, between his toes, you get the point. Do this randomly throughout the entire day . . . This isn't just for showing you are the boss, it is for safety as well. Imagine a situation where your dog is injured, limping or bleeding and he won't easily let you closely inspect him . . . not good! 

"..._Her name is Rio, and she dances_ by the sea . . . "

Sorry, I couldn't help the pop reference . . . .

Regards,
Mark, Jamie and The Poodle Gangsters!


----------



## riopup (Dec 14, 2009)

Thanks everyone. He hasn't humped again so far. He does let me roll him over, but it depends on his mood if it will be an effortless roll over or a "momma's making me roll over" I'll start doing it more and do the rub. 
I was a little concerned since it did seem so young to me, but then again, I'm a first time dog owner. 

He is a great little guy, I still can't get over how much he's stole my heart


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

I second what Mark and Kpoo said - it is dominance move and puppies as young as 8 weeks will do that in the litter to their siblings who they want to dominate . They would not dream of trying that move on Mom or Dad LMAO - their little scruff would be shaken in no time ; )))! 

So - yes, try also all tests that Kpoo told you to do and see if he gets upset. If he does - than he has some dominance issues and that should be addressed.

Spray-bottle sounds a great idea  !


----------

